# Restore IP address



## amin84 (Nov 23, 2007)

Can I restore my IP address setting in automatically every after rebort,So our IP setting will be back after restart although the IP already change by another person


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Need more info, restore it to what? If it's been assigned to another person, you obviously can't have it.

How about telling us what kind of network this is, and where the IP addresses are being assigned?


----------

